# Post bath towel



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I vaguely remember reading somewhere about a great towel that was recommended for drying cockapoos after baths (stops them from frizzing I think)? I have tried searching but for the life of me I can't find it! Can anyone help?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think it was kendal? Maybe she will be along with the answer.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You want the microfibre towels.

Have a look online but here is one site that has them plus some great towel/coats although pricey.

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-paws-grooming-health-dry-dog-bags-and-towels/cat_44.html


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I read on this forum a few weeks ago a recommendation for the Easidry Grooming Towels that are super absorbent (towel that thinks its a sponge or something like that). I wrote the name on my wish list, but I forget now who actually recommended them.
Julie x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Found it! It was the Easidri from http://www.easidri.com/products/57/easidri-pet--equestrian-towel/. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad you found it.  
Would be grateful if you could let me know if it is worth keeping on my wish list!
Jx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember reading Mandy (embee) uses one for Flo .. read it in her grooming diary post  

I want one too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i cant stand the micro fiber towls, they feel horible. i have an easidri towle been meaning to get a second one. you can get the ones woith the old logo for cheeper on ebay.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I have ana easidri towel its fab!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Pets at Home now do an equivalent Easidri towel for about a fiver. 

.... just found it:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/dog/dog-grooming-products/dog-towels-robes/

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Elli (daughter) went swimming Saturday and then had to go straight to a party. I took Flo's easidri towel with me and used it to take all the excess water out of her hair before hairdrying then dashing to the party. It worked a treat


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We have both the Easidry and Pets at Home towels. They are SUPERB. A must for every dog owner. And I don't think there's much difference between them. We use them both after a bath. Amazing.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it the aquasorb one from pets at home?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is it the aquasorb one from pets at home?


Yes that's the one!! Worth every penny x


----------

